# آلاف كتب عن المواد الكيماوية على صيغة pdf



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

آلاف كتب عن المواد الكيماوية على صيغة PDF

جدت من المفيد أن أفيد بها قسم الهندسة الكيماوية 
ولكم تحياتي 
الرابط 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/chemical/


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> آلاف كتب عن المواد الكيماوية على صيغة PDF
> 
> جدت من المفيد أن أفيد بها قسم الهندسة الكيماوية
> ولكم تحياتي
> ...


 كيفية التحميل 
بالضغط على الرابط يضهر لك عناوين نشرات من 1- 2 الخ 
بالضغط على أي موضوع يظهر لك ملف بصيغة pdf
بالضغط عليه يتم التحميل


----------



## s b s (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## 33kk33 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفدي (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أمل عادل (7 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## hawk1282 (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (10 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و نطمع بالمزيد من الكتب و البرامج و المراجع


----------



## جمال بشر (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع لكنى لا استطيع التحميل فهل من مساعدتى فى طريقة التحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

